# Batch (registry)



## Cracker2k (26. August 2005)

Hallo, hab da ne frage und zwar wie kann man mit batch überprüfen ob ein Registryeintrag vorhanden ist..also ne Zeichenfolge ? 

z.B unter "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Schlüssel\NameDerZeichenfolge"

--

k, warte schon ma auf ein paar Antworten. thx


----------



## zwergzwerg (29. August 2005)

Hallo!

Mit einem WMI - Skript könntest du Einträge aus der Registry auslesen:


```
const HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE = &H80000002
Set objReg=GetObject("winmgmts:\\localhost\root\default:StdRegProv")
strKeyPath = "SYSTEM\Setup\"

If objReg.GetDWORDValue(HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE, strKeyPath, "SetupType", l) = 0 Then
	WScript.Echo "SetupType Value: " & CStr(l)
End If
```

Links:

MSDN - WMI Klassen 
links im Verzeichnisbaum folgendermaßen navigieren: 
Windows Management Instrumentation (WMI)
--- SDK Documentation
-----------Windows Management Instrumentation
--------------------WMI Reference
----------------------------WMI Classes
-------------------------------------WMI Registry Classes

Download 

Das Skript unter Dateiname.vbs speichern und auf der Konsole mit cscript Dateiname.vbs starten.


----------



## Cracker2k (29. August 2005)

Ey bigthx ich werds mal versuchen


----------

